# Big or Little Reflector?



## terky (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello everybody,

So I will be ordering my X-mas present today. A 600w HPS Digital Greenhouse setup. I cant decide If i should get a big reflector like the "Big Kahuna" or if i should get a cooltube.

It will be in a 4'X4' tent. I was thinking that a big reflector would allow me to get closer to the plants and still spread the light to all corners. But I dont know if my Tent frame can support that beast.

A cooltube can definitely be hung in the tent but it doesn't seem like it points the light downward.

Anyways let me know your experiences with reflectors in tents.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 25, 2009)

terky,

I'm not familiar with the BIG KAHUNA, but if your tent frame will not support a remote ballasted reflector, then I would sure be questioning the durability of the tent.  A possible solution if you can do it, is to run a rope or wire cable from the ceiling down through the top of your tent and use that to suspend the reflector from.  A 3/16" wire cable will more than support any reflector, assuming that your method of securing it to the ceiling will support the weight, and it takes less than a 1/4" hole in your tent.  If you make your height adjustments  between the lower end of the cable/rope and the piece attached t the reflector so the cable/rope isn't moving around where it goes through to the tent, you could even seal around the cable/rope with either black RTV or foil duct tape to prevent any air/light leakage.

Good smoking.

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Locked (Dec 25, 2009)

If it is a legitimate grow tent then it will handle the weight...I hve a 600w in a cooltube and it is not light...but the tent handles it with no problems...also it does not look like you get a good light spread with those cool tubes but the small reflector that comes with them does a great job spreading the light around...a non cooled 600w in a tent will cause some heat issues for sure...my 400w in the same size tent heats it up a lot...


----------



## terky (Dec 25, 2009)

Cool thanks. I haven't even opened up my tents yet. I am piecing everything together as funds become available. I ordered 2 tents off ebay for $100 each. I came home to find they had sent me 4 for no extra cost.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 25, 2009)

check out the SUNLEAVES sunspot 6".....i use 2 of em' with 2 1000's and i love em..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 25, 2009)

hxxp://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=SSSC190&AC=1 ..here ya go...it is very well built and as sturdy as they come..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 25, 2009)

i just read in another one of your posts that you had heat issues with a 1000w ...the reflector i posted IS your answer...my 2 don't even get close to warm with a 400 cfm fan...i cooled 1 of em' the same with a 180cfm squirrel cage blower..


----------

